# 2nd hard drive failed on series 1



## rcs (Jan 24, 2006)

We have an old Tivo series 1 which we added a second hard drive many years ago. The second drive is failing and we want to replace the second drive. Can anyone give me instructions for this situation. We aren't actually upgrading the TIVO we have already done that. We just want to replace the second drive and if we can save the programs that have been recorded already

MANY THAnks


----------



## DougF (Mar 18, 2003)

http://www.newreleasesvideo.com/hinsdale-how-to/index9.html

Look for "OPTION #3 (limited use): COPYING TiVo DRIVE TO NEW UPGRADE DRIVE" under "7) Backup up your TiVo drive(s) with Mfs Tools"


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

dd_rescue the failing drive to new, mfsadd if desired (with TiVo A drive in system)


----------

